# The Grateful Dead



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey people, I just wanted to find out how many people still listen to the Grateful Dead, their music just fills me with good vibes and spirit, I also love how dedicated the deadheads were to travel and see as many shows as they could. If you have any stories share them here, Id love to hear about your expieriences.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 12, 2015)

Listen to it everyday while working in veggie garden.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2015)

you should meet @rory420420


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Jun 13, 2015)

They were a little before my time but still love their music. You can just listen, and get high, to it all day. It makes great background music. Just has a great chill like vibe to it. And yes, I've had this avatar for a while.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Chicago bound!!
Wassup FAM?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> Hey people, I just wanted to find out how many people still listen to the Grateful Dead, their music just fills me with good vibes and spirit, I also love how dedicated the deadheads were to travel and see as many shows as they could. If you have any stories share them here, Id love to hear about your expieriences.


Ever see em? Further,other ones,ratdog,Phil,planet drum ect?....


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Ever see em? Further,other ones,ratdog,Phil,planet drum ect?....


Unfortunately no, I was a 90's baby, but at least I have a grateful dead channel on my tv, theyre always playing concerts and dicks picks.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Going to Chicago?
Know anything about tour,like fests ect,or just a fan of the music and not the scene?


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Going to Chicago?
> Know anything about tour,like fests ect,or just a fan of the music and not the scene?


A real fan of the music, the scene looked badass back in the day, with people following them everywhere and what not.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 13, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> A real fan of the music, the scene looked badass back in the day, with people following them everywhere and what not.


It still goes on bro..just not the dead..festival tour..lots of dead oriented shows all summer..
Check out gathering of the vibes.


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 14, 2015)

I love the Dead and listen to them everyday! Would be an off-day if I didn't. I wish I had been alive during their time, especially when Jerry and Pigpen were alive; but I'm so grateful to be able to enjoy their beautiful melodies all the time. Cant wait to experience my first real show in a few weeks! Anyone going to Santa Clara?


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 15, 2015)

TerrapinFlower said:


> I love the Dead and listen to them everyday! Would be an off-day if I didn't. I wish I had been alive during their time, especially when Jerry and Pigpen were alive; but I'm so grateful to be able to enjoy their beautiful melodies all the time. Cant wait to experience my first real show in a few weeks! Anyone going to Santa Clara?


My buddy is going to the Santa Clara show, isnt it also a Giants game?


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope not I feel like that would really be too much. There will already be a lot of people just because of the Dead reunion without hundreds of football fans. Two pretty different crowds in my opinion. Now I'm going to look that up  
Thankyou for your time x)


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 16, 2015)

I just looked around and from what I could find the Grateful Dead will have Levi's stadium to themselves for their shows c: sounds like there might be something like a BBQ going on in a nearby park though


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sup guys! I'm another young guy into the dead lol. Been listening to them since highschool but the last couple years it's almost all I listen to (because there's a lot to hear!) 
Anyway I wanted to post this little story that has a place in my heart and probably my genetic make up. 
Not long ago, and in my first year of tripping pretty semi frequently, I rode up north to the hunting shack with my dad. We have been downing beers and smoking chronic bowls the whole ride and mostly unknown to him I was about an hour into a beautiful, calm, visual lsd trip. I remember really feeling that we were moving, we were in a car after all, but I could almost feel the wind and space coming through the windshield and my own body as we cruised along the beautiful scenery. It was dark, foggy, and almost eerie outside when we hit one of the first swamp/gravel roads in the county and there is a college radio station with a late night program that plays a super variety of awesome music and mostly stuff I've never heard (and I AM a music head). Anyway, at this point in ecstacy is the first time I heard Ruben and Cherise by JGB. I instantly recognized who I was hearing but it was all new to me and I felt such a profound feeling. It's like I knew right then in the moment, that I would be back to revisit that spot in time again and again. Really beautiful stuff and it's one of those things you keep to smile and reflect on yourself, nobody else would get it the same way. 
Thanks heads


----------



## Korova24 (Jun 25, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Sup guys! I'm another young guy into the dead lol. Been listening to them since highschool but the last couple years it's almost all I listen to (because there's a lot to hear!)
> Anyway I wanted to post this little story that has a place in my heart and probably my genetic make up.
> Not long ago, and in my first year of tripping pretty semi frequently, I rode up north to the hunting shack with my dad. We have been downing beers and smoking chronic bowls the whole ride and mostly unknown to him I was about an hour into a beautiful, calm, visual lsd trip. I remember really feeling that we were moving, we were in a car after all, but I could almost feel the wind and space coming through the windshield and my own body as we cruised along the beautiful scenery. It was dark, foggy, and almost eerie outside when we hit one of the first swamp/gravel roads in the county and there is a college radio station with a late night program that plays a super variety of awesome music and mostly stuff I've never heard (and I AM a music head). Anyway, at this point in ecstacy is the first time I heard Ruben and Cherise by JGB. I instantly recognized who I was hearing but it was all new to me and I felt such a profound feeling. It's like I knew right then in the moment, that I would be back to revisit that spot in time again and again. Really beautiful stuff and it's one of those things you keep to smile and reflect on yourself, nobody else would get it the same way.
> Thanks heads


Nice! Ruben and Cherise is one of my favorite JGB song! Such a bubbly and smooth flowing song. I'm glad you we're able to listen to it on your trip especially if that was your first time hearing it! I get so emotional when I'm tripping and certain dead songs come on. They really speak to your mind and heart and I wish more people listened to the dead and knew how great they are. There's so many versions too from different live shows... many unreleased too.. you should check out my thread on toke n talk - tokin tunes". I posted a really good version of China cat. c: @ol'StaggerLee23


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 25, 2015)

Korova24 said:


> Nice! Ruben and Cherise is one of my favorite JGB song! Such a bubbly and smooth flowing song. I'm glad you we're able to listen to it on your trip especially if that was your first time hearing it! I get so emotional when I'm tripping and certain dead songs come on. They really speak to your mind and heart and I wish more people listened to the dead and knew how great they are. There's so many versions too from different live shows... many unreleased too.. you should check out my thread on toke n talk - tokin tunes". I posted a really good version of China cat. c: @ol'StaggerLee23


(Sorry that post was actually from me not Aaron..  I didn't realized that "korova24" was still logged in. My bad! @ol'StaggerLee23 but thank you for your time)


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

TerrapinFlower said:


> (Sorry that post was actually from me not Aaron..  I didn't realized that "korova24" was still logged in. My bad! @ol'StaggerLee23 but thank you for your time)


Thanks for the words! Nope I understand the technical difficulty haha iv been lurking riu for a few months buy pretty new to posting and all the app functions myself. I'll go check out your China cat!
And speaking of beautiful songs that speak to you while tripping, he's gone and row jimmy! I like all eras of the dead but the mid-late 70s runs hold a lot of emotion and intimate versions


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 25, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Thanks for the words! Nope I understand the technical difficulty haha iv been lurking riu for a few months buy pretty new to posting and all the app functions myself. I'll go check out your China cat!
> And speaking of beautiful songs that speak to you while tripping, he's gone and row jimmy! I like all eras of the dead but the mid-late 70s runs hold a lot of emotion and intimate versions


Yeah their earlier songs are the best. I like the times pigpen was with them. c: those are great songs too. There are so many, and even more versions of each.  some of my favorite albums are Mars hotel, working mans dead and Europe 72. I believe the dead And JGB has songs for everyone to love. x) I really love tripping and listening to songs like morning dew or Franklin's tower or saint Stephen. I love the sense of joy it fills you with I can't help but dance. I wish music was still the same and not just a bunch of beats and rhyming fast or just the same stuff over and over. Music seems lazy now compared to the amazing jams the dead played. Not to mention how they were to their fans.. it would be unheard of to fill the streets for a free show now for example. The dead are legends I can't wait to meet more people I can turn them on to them c:


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hell yeah! They definitely transcend a genre and blew the lid off my already very open music taste. Definitely something for everyone to be found! I think the first song that really resonated with me was a scarlet/fire. Smile so big when they transition to the opening overdrive chords to fire! Pig was the man too, alligator is my go to canoeing/lake selection haha


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 25, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Hell yeah! They definitely transcend a genre and blew the lid off my already very open music taste. Definitely something for everyone to be found! I think the first song that really resonated with me was a scarlet/fire. Smile so big when they transition to the opening overdrive chords to fire! Pig was the man too, alligator is my go to canoeing/lake selection haha


I really like estimated prophet transitions and China cat ones c: like when they go from estimated/ shakedown street/ fire / to begonias...amazing x) I wish more bands knew how to work that musical magic cause they made it sound so lovely and smooth


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

TerrapinFlower said:


> I really like estimated prophet transitions and China cat ones c: like when they go from estimated/ shakedown street/ fire / to begonias...amazing x) I wish more bands knew how to work that musical magic cause they made it sound so lovely and smooth


I know this might be blasphemy to some heads but I've been getting into phish a bit lately and they do have some really cool jams and transitions. I have "slip stitch and pass" on cd and that really got me into them. Very funky! Okay I digress lol


----------



## Korova24 (Jun 25, 2015)

I never really liked phish besides phish food ice cream; Although til I was like 18 I didn't get the reference... I suppose that's why I never really found anything I liked cause the few songs Ive heard weren't my favorite you know. Like after listening for a bit I just skipped it. But to each their own we all have different preferences


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 25, 2015)

Korova24 said:


> I never really liked phish besides phish food ice cream; Although til I was like 18 I didn't get the reference... I suppose that's why I never really found anything I liked cause the few songs Ive heard weren't my favorite you know. Like after listening for a bit I just skipped it. But to each their own we all have different preferences


Eesh my bad I did it again. That must be why I keep getting two email notifications xP I must keep accidentally clicking Korova's account's notification hehe ^.^' sorry


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 26, 2015)

God its truly amazing to see people have the same love I do for the Dead, I was always a fan of theyre live extended versions of Terrapin Station, Help on the Way/Slipknot, Playing in the Band, Scarlet Begonias, Uncle Johns Band, etc. I love the mysterious psychedellic trip feel to some of these songs when they were up there just jamming along and doing their thing.


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 26, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> God its truly amazing to see people have the same love I do for the Dead, I was always a fan of theyre live extended versions of Terrapin Station, Help on the Way/Slipknot, Playing in the Band, Scarlet Begonias, Uncle Johns Band, etc. I love the mysterious psychedellic trip feel to some of these songs when they were up there just jamming along and doing their thing.


Seriously all those songs you listed are some of my favorites x3 I really wish I could've been alive back in that time during their first shows. That would've been a dream to see : )


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jun 26, 2015)

TerrapinFlower said:


> Seriously all those songs you listed are some of my favorites x3 I really wish I could've been alive back in that time during their first shows. That would've been a dream to see : )


The Winterland Shows wouldve been awesome to see!! Or some of the older shows during the LSD trials when the Grateful Dead and Jefferson Airplane would play in the Fillmore.


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jul 2, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> The Winterland Shows wouldve been awesome to see!! Or some of the older shows during the LSD trials when the Grateful Dead and Jefferson Airplane would play in the Fillmore.


Awh man I agree! I'm so sad I was born in this generation I feel like I would have been much happier growing up with deadheads and hippies but I'm still grateful for what I have of course.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 3, 2015)

TerrapinFlower said:


> Awh man I agree! I'm so sad I was born in this generation I feel like I would have been much happier growing up with deadheads and hippies but I'm still grateful for what I have of course.


We think much alike my friend.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 4, 2015)

Heres a great Terrapin Station I absolutely love.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get into the Santa Clara show, we had only enough money just to get there but thankfully two wonderful family heads helped me out for both nights, I am forever grateful for the family.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 8, 2015)

I think this would be one of my all time favorite versions of eyes of the world


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 8, 2015)

Korova24 said:


> I think this would be one of my all time favorite versions of eyes of the world






 Hands down the best Grateful Dead show ive heard yet! A killer first set of: Terrapin Station, New Minglewood Blues, They Love Each Other, Estimated Prophet, Sugaree, Mama Tried, Playing In The Band, The Wheel and then back into Playing In The Band. The second set does not let down with: Samson And Delilah, Tennessee Jed, The Music Never Stopped, Help On The Way>Slipknot>Franklin's Tower, Promised Land, Eyes Of The World, Dancin' In The Streets and finally
Around And Around. With a nice little encore of U.S. Blues.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh wow! This was a damn good listen! It's hard to say which are my favorites I always find shows that just blow me away, if I had to choose though I'd say this is immigration my favorite shows!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Saw 'em for the first time in Syracuse NY. Rained like a S.O.B!! Everything soaked, and I mean total saturation. We camped for the weekend and everything inside the tent was as wet as it was outside. But it was great!!!! Despite the rain nobodys spirit was dampened. The show was in an amphitheater so we were all outside while the Dead were somewhat sheltered. The brotherhood was incredible as I watched all these little wierdos dancin about, it occurred to me that my feet were dancing as well. What a great way to be introduced to the Dead. Anyway, I only saw them 17 times, a light weight I know, but there was never a bad show. I liked how they interacted with us and how they would mess with your head. Like when they started "Darkstar" in Foxboro, Ma. but didn't finish the song until Norfolk, Va. three weeks later. And how you could record the shows. Sometimes they would even provide a feed from the sound board so you could get a cleaner recording of the show. It's like Bobby said about the music, "when we've finished playin' it, the song is yours!" Screw crybaby Metallica! God bless Jerry, Pigpen et all. We miss you guys.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 17, 2015)

Aww man you are lucky!! Sadly I wasn't around to see Jerry,Sounds like how I imagine it would be though, I search constantly for new shows I haven't heard before especially with pig pen in it!


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Saw 'em for the first time in Syracuse NY. Rained like a S.O.B!! Everything soaked, and I mean total saturation. We camped for the weekend and everything inside the tent was as wet as it was outside. But it was great!!!! Despite the rain nobodys spirit was dampened. The show was in an amphitheater so we were all outside while the Dead were somewhat sheltered. The brotherhood was incredible as I watched all these little wierdos dancin about, it occurred to me that my feet were dancing as well. What a great way to be introduced to the Dead. Anyway, I only saw them 17 times, a light weight I know, but there was never a bad show. I liked how they interacted with us and how they would mess with your head. Like when they started "Darkstar" in Foxboro, Ma. but didn't finish the song until Norfolk, Va. three weeks later. And how you could record the shows. Sometimes they would even provide a feed from the sound board so you could get a cleaner recording of the show. It's like Bobby said about the music, "when we've finished playin' it, the song is yours!" Screw crybaby Metallica! God bless Jerry, Pigpen et all. We miss you guys.


Lmao, ONLY 17 shows...Id kill to see one.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 17, 2015)

I was laughing at that part too, yea the fare thee well show was cool but I wish I was there too see Jerry play along with pig pen and everyone


----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 17, 2015)

I just don't get the Grateful Dead. Never did. And I'm a long-time stoner.

But please don't judge me.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 17, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I just don't get the Grateful Dead. Never did. And I'm a long-time stoner.
> 
> But please don't judge me.


Its all good man, everybody has their own preferences when it comes to music, alot of people loved the dead back in the day in my opinion because they perfectly captured the image of the time, they spread all these good vibes through the music.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 17, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> Its all good man, everybody has their own preferences when it comes to music, alot of people loved the dead back in the day in my opinion because they perfectly captured the image of the time, they spread all these good vibes through the music.


So true.

All my friends in college were big fans of the Grateful Dead. I was just different.

I loved Creedance, Joplin, Eagles, Skynyrd.

But I realize the Grateful Dead is an iconic band, and deservedly so.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I just don't get the Grateful Dead. Never did. And I'm a long-time stoner.
> 
> But please don't judge me.


It was an atmosphere. The music created an atmosphere all it's own.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't really get into the Dead until I saw them live. Whole different band live. Way better than any of their albums. Bootlegs are the way to go to get a real feel for them. If you can get your hands on a good bootleg (some are better than others) you might get a taste of the real Dead. Billions of bootlegs out there hell, they promoted making bootlegs at their shows. Of course if you can find the paperboy and the balloon vender before listening, altitude adjustment was always helpful


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 18, 2015)

No judging man, and It's the same for me and rap I simply just don't understand


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Korova24 said:


> No judging man, and It's the same for me and rap I simply just don't understand


Yeah, Rap eludes me too. I find that if I don't particularly like a type of music, if I listen to it for " what are they trying to do and how well are the doing it" I can get by some of the music I don't understand or like. I don't like heavy Italian Opera, but you have to admit Pavoratti was pretty good at it.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Jul 18, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> I didn't really get into the Dead until I saw them live. Whole different band live. Way better than any of their albums. Bootlegs are the way to go to get a real feel for them. If you can get your hands on a good bootleg (some are better than others) you might get a taste of the real Dead. Billions of bootlegs out there hell, they promoted making bootlegs at their shows. Of course if you can find the paperboy and the balloon vender before listening, altitude adjustment was always helpful


You gotta listen to the San Bernardino show I posted on page 2, its a hell of a show!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> I know this might be blasphemy to some heads but I've been getting into phish a bit lately and they do have some really cool jams and transitions. I have "slip stitch and pass" on cd and that really got me into them. Very funky! Okay I digress lol


Phish is excellant. Trey is awesome on guitar. seen them a couple of times


----------



## texasjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I went to the last Chicago show. It was amazing.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> You gotta listen to the San Bernardino show I posted on page 2, its a hell of a show!


Thanks for the post. I only saw them on the east coast. I know what I'm doin' tonight, smoke a little weed (okay smoke alot of weed) and watch that show. Odd thing, the song that started me down the Dead road was "West L.A. Fade Away" not a classic I know but got me started.


----------



## Korova24 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've listened to rap and all the "classics" but it just doesn't get me grooving like how I want, and I have to agree with you on the Italian opera thing haha


----------



## playallnite (Aug 15, 2015)

Korova24 said:


> I've listened to rap and all the "classics" but it just doesn't get me grooving like how I want, and I have to agree with you on the Italian opera thing haha


----------



## playallnite (Aug 15, 2015)

Dead for Life!!! My first show was 2/68 Electric Factory, Philly. RIP Jerry, Keith and Pig.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 16, 2015)

Definitely miss the Dead. Great music, great shows, great memories. The shows I remember anyway.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice thread..I still listen to their music almost every day, but nothing is like a Grateful Dead show. I always laugh at these people that say "I've been to 284 shows" How the hell does anyone remember?? I'm guessing I've been to 200, but who knows, could be 150 could be 250. Your Berdoo show of 2/26/77 is generally considered one of the all time best dead shows ever, as are most of the 1977 shows. First Terrapin, first Estimated Prophet. FWIW, I thought Furthur was the best post Garcia lineup. John Kandlezik was a far better fit than Warren Haynes or Trey Anastasio, 14 years in Dark Star Orchestra is certainly paying dues. Too bad Weir is such an asshole in real life.

Here's a link. You can listen to almost all of their shows for free. (If you're smart and have real player, you can download these shows to your hard drive as well. Look for any show that's been mixed by Charlie Miller. The quality is very good. The guy works miracles.)

https://archive.org/details/GratefulDead

Here's some other good shows: 1/31/70 (1st show after the bust in New Orleans, which was the inspiration for Truckin'), 2/18/71 (1st Bertha), 8/6/71 (Killer Hard to Handle. The crowd goes ape shit when Garcia drops to his knees playing the H2H solo & my first Dead show), 11/25/73 (weirdest China/Rider ever & a pretty good WRS), 10/1/76 (awesome Help/Slip/Franklin & a pretty good preview of what was to come in 1977), 5/8/77 (a lot of people call this the best Dead show ever) 7/8/78 & 7/9/78 (the Dead always played good shows at Red Rocks), 12/7/79 (not a big Brent fan. I didn't think he was a good fit in the band, but a new player in the band always inspired Garcia, at least at first. At any rate, this show has the best China/Rider I've ever heard), 12/31/84 (gotta have a New Years Eve show and this one is as good at they get), 5/10/91-5/12/91 (These 3 shows at Shoreline are epic. Bruce Hornsby is in the band & Garcia really gets off playing with Bruce), 6/17/94 (last time I saw the band with Garcia still alive. Notable for being the day of the OJ Simpson slow speed white Bronco chase.)


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Aug 16, 2015)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Nice thread..I still listen to their music almost every day, but nothing is like a Grateful Dead show. I always laugh at these people that say "I've been to 284 shows" How the hell does anyone remember?? I'm guessing I've been to 200, but who knows, could be 150 could be 250. Your Berdoo show of 2/26/77 is generally considered one of the all time best dead shows ever, as are most of the 1977 shows. First Terrapin, first Estimated Prophet. FWIW, I thought Furthur was the best post Garcia lineup. John Kandlezik was a far better fit than Warren Haynes or Trey Anastasio, 14 years in Dark Star Orchestra is certainly paying dues. Too bad Weir is such an asshole in real life.
> 
> Here's a link. You can listen to almost all of their shows for free. (If you're smart and have real player, you can download these shows to your hard drive as well. Look for any show that's been mixed by Charlie Miller. The quality is very good. The guy works miracles.)
> 
> ...


I have much more to check out now!! Thanks man!


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Aug 17, 2015)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Nice thread..I still listen to their music almost every day, but nothing is like a Grateful Dead show. I always laugh at these people that say "I've been to 284 shows" How the hell does anyone remember?? I'm guessing I've been to 200, but who knows, could be 150 could be 250. Your Berdoo show of 2/26/77 is generally considered one of the all time best dead shows ever, as are most of the 1977 shows. First Terrapin, first Estimated Prophet. FWIW, I thought Furthur was the best post Garcia lineup. John Kandlezik was a far better fit than Warren Haynes or Trey Anastasio, 14 years in Dark Star Orchestra is certainly paying dues. Too bad Weir is such an asshole in real life.
> 
> Here's a link. You can listen to almost all of their shows for free. (If you're smart and have real player, you can download these shows to your hard drive as well. Look for any show that's been mixed by Charlie Miller. The quality is very good. The guy works miracles.)
> 
> ...


Did you know if you have Dish Network you get access to a bunch of Sirius XM Satellite Radio Channels including Channel 6023 AKA The Grateful Dead Channel where they play non-stop anything Dead? Its so awesome cause ive heard so many different variations of the songs I like and jams that just take you places I fucking love it man, Im only 19 and ive never seen a show nor will I ever get to but I dont let that get me down, I just make sure the music never stops playing...grateful growers, Deadheads for life!


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 17, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> Did you know if you have Dish Network you get access to a bunch of Sirius XM Satellite Radio Channels including Channel 6023 AKA The Grateful Dead Channel where they play non-stop anything Dead? Its so awesome cause ive heard so many different variations of the songs I like and jams that just take you places I fucking love it man, Im only 19 and ive never seen a show nor will I ever get to but I dont let that get me down, I just make sure the music never stops playing...grateful growers, Deadheads for life!


Thanks for the tip. My satellite radio is tuned to channel 23. The Dead's music is timeless, and as such, never goes out of style. It's cool to see a young person such as yourself diggin' the music. Weir's still going to tour with his Ratdog band. I'm pretty sure Phi & his solo persona "Phil & friends" are only playing shows at his Terrapin Studio venue in the Bay area. He's 75, I believe. If you're in the US, make some attempt to see him or Weir. I'm not a big Weir fan, but his solo shows are mostly Dead music, as are Phil's shows. Dark Star Orchestra plays 250 dates a year in the US, two tours each year and cover almost all of the US. They're the best of the Dead cover bands now that Furthur has disbanded.


----------



## Sonnshine (Aug 29, 2015)

I only saw the Dead once, but it was a pretty good show to see, in the Melkweg, Amsterdam Nov 16, 81. My dad was USAF and we lived in Soesterberg. Was on the way home from work when my two friends told me they had played the night before and were playing again that night. I almost didn't believe them, but locked the motorcycle up and went along. Glad I did. First time they played Lovelight since Pigpen died. Gloria. Hurdy Gurdy Man, a lot of unusual stuff, acoustic set, then electric on house equipment. Maybe 300-500 people total? Was phenominal show.

To complete the circle, I later lived in Veneta Oregon for 25+ years, where they played a great show on 8-27-72 (before my time I was like 11) to benefit the Kesey yogurt business. That show still has one of my favorite China Cat/Rider versions. 

I like all music, it just goes so well with weed. But the Dead have a special place.


----------



## innerG (Aug 31, 2015)

Never saw them live but I'm a big fan.

Their catalog of songs covers such a wide swath of music, there's really a lot there. Everything from blues, to pure experimental psychedelia to rock, roots, bluegrass... they are really a slice of Americana.

My fav albums of theirs are their early 70's stuff, Workingman's Dead/American Beauty of course, but the live stuff from around then is even better - Europe '72, Hundred Year Hall, etc.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 2, 2015)

I have enjoyed the Dead for many decades now..'twas ever thus!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 2, 2015)

innerG said:


> Never saw them live but I'm a big fan.
> 
> Their catalog of songs covers such a wide swath of music, there's really a lot there. Everything from blues, to pure experimental psychedelia to rock, roots, bluegrass... they are really a slice of Americana.
> 
> My fav albums of theirs are their early 70's stuff, Workingman's Dead/American Beauty of course, but the live stuff from around then is even better - Europe '72, Hundred Year Hall, etc.


Improvisation comes to mind too when I think of the 'Dead


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Sep 2, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Improvisation comes to mind too when I think of the 'Dead


They did it beautifully!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 3, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> They did it beautifully!


Space, drums, and Mickeys toys


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 16, 2015)

Love the grateful dead! Never seen a show cuz they were around way before I was but I still listen to them a good bit, friend of the devil is always gonna be my all time favorite forever, it just gives me that happy uplifting feeling that makes me sing every verse with no shame. I have like 8 grateful dead shirts too... All original and vintage.


----------



## Korova24 (Oct 16, 2015)

playallnite said:


> Dead for Life!!! My first show was 2/68 Electric Factory, Philly. RIP Jerry, Keith and Pig.


So lucky!


----------



## Korova24 (Oct 16, 2015)

You have check this video out,they are on FIRE here jerry is a beast on the solo of hard to handle


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Love me some Dead.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Oct 17, 2015)

Make good money 5 dollars a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

Huge Deadhead myself. Love all their music including their early work as Mother McCree's Uptown Jug Champions and the early years of Pigpen. I'm only 27 so I've never had the pleasure of seeing them. But I've been to their tribute bands like Shakedown and it's a similar experience of people enjoying Dead music, substances and each other.

My first grow ever I played nothing but Dead music for my plants and ended up naming the mother plant 'Deadweed'


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 8, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Huge Deadhead myself. Love all their music including their early work as Mother McCree's Uptown Jug Champions and the early years of Pigpen. I'm only 27 so I've never had the pleasure of seeing them. But I've been to their tribute bands like Shakedown and it's a similar experience of people enjoying Dead music, substances and each other.
> 
> My first grow ever I played nothing but Dead music for my plants and ended up naming the mother plant 'Deadweed'


They didnt reject the music? I heard country/rock isnt too good for the plants, at least they dont like it, I play Mozart to mine 24/7


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> They didnt reject the music? I heard country/rock isnt too good for the plants, at least they dont like it, I play Mozart to mine 24/7


Impossible to say, I didn't really do a scientific study of it. No controls or anything. 

Gonna play classical with my current grow though just to keep it simple.


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 8, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Impossible to say, I didn't really do a scientific study of it. No controls or anything.
> 
> Gonna play classical with my current grow though just to keep it simple.


I typed in Mozarts greatest violin piece on youtube, I have a ten minute song thats looped all day and the plants love it.


Extrome said:


> Impossible to say, I didn't really do a scientific study of it. No controls or anything.
> 
> Gonna play classical with my current grow though just to keep it simple.


Shitty pic but Bubba Kush, Headband and Sour Diesel.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> I typed in Mozarts greatest violin piece on youtube, I have a ten minute song thats looped all day and the plants love it.
> 
> Shitty pic but Bubba Kush, Headband and Sour Diesel.View attachment 3538656


Yes I hear plants respond very well to violin pieces. I was thinking of playing some from Chrono Cross. It moved me, might move the plants too.






But umm we're going a bit off topic


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 8, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Yes I hear plants respond very well to violin pieces. I was thinking of playing some from Chrono Cross. It moved me, might move the plants too.


People might call us crazy for this but hey, if it works then why not use it eh?


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> People might call us crazy for this but hey, if it works then why not use it eh?


I don't care what people say about my views on plants. We as a race think we know so much about the world around us and that nothing can disprove us, but we really don't know everything about plants, not close.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

To get back on topic:


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 8, 2015)

Wanna know about an organic pesticide/fungicide that ive used in FLOWERING without seeing any PM or Bud Rot with no residual tastes?


----------



## Extrome (Nov 8, 2015)

GratefulDeadhead said:


> Wanna know about an organic pesticide/fungicide that ive used in FLOWERING without seeing any PM or Bud Rot with no residual tastes?


Never had issues with parasitic fungi or bugs myself, but what do you use?


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 9, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Never had issues with parasitic fungi or bugs myself, but what do you use?


A Water Bottle(16.9 fl oz)
7 Habaneros
100% Pure Rosemary

Dice Habaneros into tiny pieces and boil for 2 minutes, let it cool and strain it into a spray bottle, add 5ml of 100% Pure Rosemary Oil into the bottle and shake it up vigorously. Apply generously to your plants during the dark period before the lights come on. Repeat 3 times a week.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 9, 2015)

I have heard of peppers being used as an insecticide. But man I had a very bad experience with habaneros. I was pretty high one day and was dicing habaneros with no protection, oils got on my hands and I rubbed my eye... seconds latter my eyes burned like they were on fire for like a whole hour. Every time I opened my eyes it was horrible pain, had to walk blind for a bit. I still have a bunch of them in the freezer


----------



## GratefulDeadhead (Nov 9, 2015)

Ewoe said:


> I have heard of peppers being used as an insecticide. But man I had a very bad experience with habaneros. I was pretty high one day and was dicing habaneros with no protection, oils got on my hands and I rubbed my eye... seconds latter my eyes burned like they were on fire for like a whole hour. Every time I opened my eyes it was horrible pain, had to walk blind for a bit. I still have a bunch of them in the freezer


I did that one time in Mexico, it fucking sucks I know! But it works great and its organic!


----------

